# You make me happy



## Mjfilms210

I have seen "you make me very happy" but how do you say... 
"I will be happy, you make me happy"
and also, how do say...
"For my best friend Elena"
And
"All my love"

thanks to anyone who is willing to help me...


----------



## Trisia

Hello, welcome to the Romanian forum.  Please don't forget to read the guidelines (you'll find them by looking in the "sticky" on top of the forum or by clicking *here*).

_I will be very happy, you make me happy_ -- assuming you're a boy: Voi fi foarte fericit, tu mă faci fericit.


----------



## mikasa_90

For my best friend Elena= pe prietena mea cea mai buna Elena

All my love= cu dragostea mea, cu mult amor

I think that you have to wait reply of native Romanian, 

but I think that it is good too

See you!


----------



## OldAvatar

For my best friend Elena = *Pentru* prietena mea cea mai bună, Elena

_*All *_my love = Cu *toată* dragostea (mea)


----------

